# I have alot of general questions



## jrshorti (Feb 16, 2005)

I have alot of general questions about growing in a small space with flourescent light.  My plant has been growing for about 5 weeks now, and it looks very healthy with strong stems and large green leaves, But i have no idea if it is or not.  I also dont know what to look for when it starts to bud, how to increase the chances of a good bud, or weather or not i should do anything special to the plant to ensure it buds.  Any suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 17, 2005)

floros arnt that good for growing period the best advice i can give you is keep the light real close to the plant but not touching in like two weeks change the lighting hours to 18/6 hopefully you have them on 24 hours right now umm line your space with aluminum foil even the floors and in like a month and a half when the plant looks nice and full change the hours to 12/12 and you should have bud

    what kind of floros are you using the long ones or the screw ins and how many do you have


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 19, 2005)

Try to change over to a HPS lamp when you go to 12/12.  That alone will greatly increase bud size and yield.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, that will work but, I just hate floros grows to slow it seems like


----------



## jrshorti (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks alot, ive only got two plants and they are pretty full, but still no bud, i have them on 12/12 rite now.  they are like  1' 3'' in hight.  thanks for the imput


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 8, 2005)

if you are just now switching to 12/12, it should be around 8 weeks till harvest.  after a couple weeks you should be able to tell if its a female.


----------



## jrshorti (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks alot, is there anything else anyone thinks i should do to ensure a good crop???


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

co2 of some sort will increase bud size considerably. 1gal jug with 1/2gal water, 1cup sugar and a pack of yeast.  poke a small hole in the lid and shake frequently while covering the hole with your thumb.  co2 will rush out when you move your thumb off the hole.  mix up a couple or three if you can.  wont hurt a thing, just make your buds fat.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

where do you get a pack of yeast?

I have to try this


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 9, 2005)

at the grocery store.  in the baking supplies, i think


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 9, 2005)

Just so I'm clear on this Weeddog.... (i've never used the CO2 for anything)

You mix all that up, shake it up, and youpour the liquid into the soil? r do you just let it gas out into the ambient air?

I'm curious about this. Anything new to help my grow will be a great benefit.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 9, 2005)

Hes saying mix it all up shake it with your thumb over the hole and then let the co2 in the air i going to do this with a couple jugs to help my crop


----------



## jrshorti (Mar 10, 2005)

i heard that if you keep a plant in darkness for three straight days it will force it to bud, is that true?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 10, 2005)

I'v never herd that before     but I'v herd at the end of flowering you can have a dark period and it brings up crystal perduction but iv never done that ethier


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 10, 2005)

changing your light cycle to 12/12 will force you plant to bud.  ive left dark a couple days before harvest and cant tell any difference.  thats probably just me tho.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 10, 2005)

so with the widow it dosent bring up crystal for harvest?


----------

